# Has anybody owed you money?



## jalfonso2367 (Aug 5, 2015)

I myself had an issue 6 months ago with one of my client not paying me over $15k. I was able to place a lien against the property i did everything i can to collect my money but nothing was working out. Until out of the blue I received a call from a firm called Martini, Hughes & Grossman from this gentlemen explaining his service to me at no cost if no collection was made. So i didn't have anything to lose but to give them a shot. After handing them over the information 3 weeks later they called me and collected me my money.

I just want to share this little story to all my fellow colleagues if you have issues i leave you guys his number contact him and see what he can do for you...

Contact: Eddie - 561-665-7794 ext 103 ([email protected])

P.S if you have any other way to collect money please share would like to know what other routes are out there!

Thank you. Blessing to Y'All


----------



## jalfonso2367 (Aug 5, 2015)

Estrella roofing what Do you suggest?


----------



## hotrod351 (May 31, 2015)

funny story, many many years ago i was going to work and out with the trash cans on the street was a full size coffin, full of old newspapers, empty the papers out of it and put in in the back of my truck, 1955 f100 short bed, so it stuck up against the tailgate, and went ahead and went to work, should of seen the looks i got, anyway a couple days earlier a general contractor decided not to pay me for a job, well the coffin ended up on his door step, he still didnt pay but scared the hell out of him, not enough to pay me though. now on a upside, a few months later i did a job and the home owner told me when i was finished that his uncle needed to check the job out before paying me, come to find out his uncle was the contractor whos door step i left the coffin on, he paid right away. true story.


----------



## GoodNeighbor (Jul 21, 2015)

You did everything you could and got it. Others might not be as easy, just gotta figure out where the line is that it becomes not worth further effort. One of the more unfortunate costs of doing business.


----------



## D'Angelo&Sons (Aug 21, 2015)

I've never had this problem and I hope I never will but it's good to be prepared for anything so it's important to know what your options are when somebody is unable to pay. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Merge (Oct 22, 2015)

call the cops man


----------



## AlexW (Oct 31, 2015)

I have found it is better to be proactive about things like bill payment. First have a contract between you and your client discussing prices material when approximate job start and completion. I have always asked for a percentage of the entire quote whether it be 50,60 80 or 20% of the entire job. And I always state in the contract and verbally the remaining amount is to be paid upon completion of the roof. Now most customers don't go for the 80% down payment but most will go for 20,50 or 60%. However you will need a copy signed by yourself and the homeowner of the contract between you both. This gives them peace of mind putting so much money down on something that's hasn't happened yet. And it can help you to pay for materials and some labour costs. I have also stated in my contracts that if payment is not paid in full within 30 days I will come and collect my unpaid for material. You guessed I will come and rip that brand new roof off. I have never had to do this or even hint at doing it but if you mention it in the contract and they customer asks... Which they always do..'let them
Know politely that until the job is paid in full that material is yours. This contract however does force you to be completely diligent about material used time frame of job and when it will start.. I always leave myself a 2 week window. And when the job is coming up in a week or 2 go and collect the 50% up front. If your customer doesn't have it.. You don't do the work.. It's all about seeing the bumps ahead and last thing anyone wants is a fight over money and costs and court fees that will honestly never really get your hard earned money back. But be honest with customers as we'll, if they ask why money down tell them.. Don't lie. Customers Who are serious about the job and the money involved will not only understand but I have found, completely agree with the procedure.
Hope this helps in the future!


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

AlexW said:


> I have found it is better to be proactive about things like bill payment. First have a contract between you and your client discussing prices material when approximate job start and completion. I have always asked for a percentage of the entire quote whether it be 50,60 80 or 20% of the entire job. And I always state in the contract and verbally the remaining amount is to be paid upon completion of the roof. Now most customers don't go for the 80% down payment but most will go for 20,50 or 60%. However you will need a copy signed by yourself and the homeowner of the contract between you both. This gives them peace of mind putting so much money down on something that's hasn't happened yet. And it can help you to pay for materials and some labour costs. I have also stated in my contracts that if payment is not paid in full within 30 days I will come and collect my unpaid for material. You guessed I will come and rip that brand new roof off. I have never had to do this or even hint at doing it but if you mention it in the contract and they customer asks... Which they always do..'let them
> Know politely that until the job is paid in full that material is yours. This contract however does force you to be completely diligent about material used time frame of job and when it will start.. I always leave myself a 2 week window. And when the job is coming up in a week or 2 go and collect the 50% up front. If your customer doesn't have it.. You don't do the work.. It's all about seeing the bumps ahead and last thing anyone wants is a fight over money and costs and court fees that will honestly never really get your hard earned money back. But be honest with customers as we'll, if they ask why money down tell them.. Don't lie. Customers Who are serious about the job and the money involved will not only understand but I have found, completely agree with the procedure.
> Hope this helps in the future!


Please tell us the job where 80% down is an ok thing to ask for.
:thumbdown:


----------



## Severe Weather Roofing (Nov 5, 2015)

Luckily we've never had this problem. I'd recommend contacting a debt collections attorney to discuss your options. A $100 consultation would definitely be worth the money.


----------

